# Bad marriage



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I heard something today that left me ROTFL. 

Dog logic: my humans provide me food, love, shelter, protection and medical care, they must be Gods
Cat logic: My humans provide me food, love, shelter, protection and medical care, I must be God

In a bad marriage one spouse has become a cat and the other a dog
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Another reason to hate cats


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Women seem to follow after the cat actually :rofl:


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

:rofl: yep. sounds about right. maybe I should just roll over and play dead now.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

You guys are just itching for another 20 page thread


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cat stuck in a box - YouTube


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah. Chicks. Cats. Same. Same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I've always believed that some women are like cats-if they thought that the neighbors would take care of them better, they'd be gone before you knew it!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Women seem to follow after the cat actually :rofl:


YOUR woman


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

THIS cat likes to hoist her bum in front of her dog all the time.:rofl: Not a typical puss I am.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't exactly call a woman a dog can we? lol


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Meooooowww


----------

